# Hard to use this forum



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all, im kev. i joined this forum as i have been member of owners forums before and they have been great. im thinking of getting a TT and thought id have a look on here as they are more likley to be well looked after and from people with a passion for their cars. Wow you guys make it hard for a new member. All i want to do is take a look at what you guys have to offer. Its not set in stone that im going to buy a TT i could get anything. it feels like all you are doing is limiting how many new members you will get actually join. A few years ago i joined a escort owners website and bought my first escort from a user. im sure there are lots of people out there like me.

So please could i take a look at your classified section?

Please? x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, Welcome to the TTF.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

£15 to register to a site where I might not even buy a TT just so I can see what members have got in the for sale forum. Not good for members who are looking to buy a TT I think you will all agree.

Don't want to put your forum down but I hope you can see it is frustrating.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That's the TTF rules to help protect every one & £15 is very little to spend, to hopefully purchase an enthusiasts TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha I don't think so. £15 to just look at what is available! Very poor forum


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Go away then?


----------



## wilsy (Aug 27, 2012)

L0z said:


> Go away then?


Like 8)


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

wilsy said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Go away then?
> ...


Exactly the attitude of your forum to new members. Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The £15 is the fee to join the TTOC as a web member, one of the benefits of TTOC membership is full access to this forum at an early stage in your forum experience. It is not £15 just to see the For Sale section , it just happens that with all the details we take when you sign up as a member of the TTOC help make the forum safer . Please don't confuse membership of an award winning car club with paying to access an online bazaar.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Please don't confuse membership of an award winning car club with paying to access an online bazaar.


Hi, Not a very nice statement,  :? :x 
where would the TTOC be without the TTF..A lot smaller membership for a start...
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't confuse membership of an award winning car club with paying to access an online bazaar.
> ...


The point I was trying to make was that the OP seems to think he has to pay £15 to access the For Sale section.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

kevin123 said:


> Exactly the attitude of your forum to new members. Thanks


You've raised the point about access to the classifieds section, despite there being endless threads and other information provided for you (and which you were specifically directed to read when you signed up to the forum) explaining to you _exactly_ why the classifieds section is restricted. However, someone has patiently explained the reasons the restrictions are there is for the protection of all the membership with respect to recent problems of fraud. I would have thought having had it explained that it is for the greater benefit of the many you would have been satisfied to accept that, but sadly like so many in your position your response is somewhat selfish and you continue to complain about how it effects you. Bugger the rest of us.

And then you knock us for our attitude. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> kevin123 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly the attitude of your forum to new members. Thanks
> ...


Mark you keep posting the same replies as do others when these posts arrive time after time, i offered a different way to do it that cost £1 and gave the same benefits to the TTF as in attracting users without having to join the TTOC or post a number of posts to access the for sale section. how? ok i will say it again as no one listened the first time or apart from John even thought it had any legs to be valid.

i use screw fix a lot as do others on here i suspect, you order online and have to swipe the card when picking up the goods.....and it takes 1p from card (validates the buying card) that they give me back immediately. so my thought was that the very problem is that we know so little of the peeps that can just see the for sale part even after the required number of posts.
so my view was charge every person wanting access to the for sale section £1 only as that will give all of the details we need from a user (bacs only no paypal) or if paypal can be trusted then okie dokie. either way the forum now has an electronic trail to the user if they turn out to be a scammer. the funds taken? well my view was that it went into a seperate account to help out on any genuine people scammed for some legal advice. just my idea...........

Andrew stop being a knob as Hoggy says, without the TTF the ttoc will slowly die m8 unless you have massive funds to web advertise it?........stop biting the hand that feeds you bud.

ps: i expect with steve's connections and setup it could all be automated without ttoc or ttf intervening required.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Pay.

Contribute.

Or leave.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Gazzer, it's the first time I've seen your suggestion. Sorry, I must have missed it whenever you've posted it before.

I've got to wonder by what mechanism we collect this £1 payment? We can't have someone sat 24/7 at the end of a phone taking payments and is processing perhaps dozens of BACS payments every week is a reasonable amount of work to ask someone unpaid to do for us? Okay, I appreciate someone has to process the £15 payment for TTOC membership, but then that's for far more than just access to the classifieds section and I imagine in less volume than if we were asking for a small, nominal fee.

And besides people would probably moan just as much about being asked to pay £1 anyway.

I keep posting the same response because I find this situation really annoying for a number of reasons:

1) When people sign up to the forum they are automatically directed to read the forum rules which gives them an explanation of the classifieds restrictions and why. When they then come along questioning why they can't get access it's obvious that they haven't bothered reading the rules as asked. *It's bloody idle*.

2) What person in their right mind joins a club and then instantly starts kicking off with the established membership and complaining about the club rules and demanding they be changed? *It's bloody ignorant*.

3) Not much is really being asked of people to get access. If you're planning to spend thousands on a car a small investement of £15 giving continued TTOC membership isn't a great sum and in fact there's no need to spend any money at all when access can be gained simply by participating for a short time. It galls me that people will complain about being asked so little when the purpose is for the protection of the rest of the membership who have found themselves out of pocket for considerably larger sums of money. *It's bloody selfish*.

Maybe it's because I've been doing my job for too long, having to daily deal with idle, ignorant and selfish behaviour that's made me somewhat impatient with it - but frankly it doesn't bother me that people may be put off, because I don't expect the people inclined to complain are going to be great members anyway.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok so i read about the scamming problem, i did read that you need to contribute to the forum. how many posts tho? Take a look in the new mwmbers section. not many people get replies.



Mark Davies said:


> What person in their right mind joins a club and then instantly starts kicking off with the established membership and complaining about the club rules and demanding they be changed? *It's bloody ignorant*.
> 
> Not much is really being asked of people to get access. If you're planning to spend thousands on a car a small investement of £15 giving continued TTOC membership isn't a great sum and in fact there's no need to spend any money at all when access can be gained simply by participating for a short time. It galls me that people will complain about being asked so little when the purpose is for the protection of the rest of the membership who have found themselves out of pocket for considerably larger sums of money. *It's bloody selfish*.
> 
> I don't expect the people inclined to complain are going to be great members anyway.


OK so where have i kicked of and demanded the club rules change? im trying to highlight the problem for new members! there must be loads of new members just like me.

£15 to join a car club where i dont even own that car yet? how many people join before they have even bought a TT?

And i have been a member of many car clubs/forums been to car shows. i have done work for local people of forums and got them out of trouble.

LOz you seem like a lovely bloke!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't sound like a lovely bloke.

You don't have to pay £15 to view the market place. If you notice I am not a member of the TTOC. if you contribute to the forum enough then you will gain access.

Is it really that hard to work out? Or would you like a drawing?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

kevin123 said:


> OK so where have i kicked of and demanded the club rules change?


Well Kevin, you started this thread. You might argue that you're just stating an opinion and maybe trying to point out a problem, but this is only the latest of almost daily threads on the subject, which you might have been aware of with a little bit of reading through the forum. Though on your thread, my response was not necessarily directed specifically at you but is a general comment regarding the regular complaints about this matter. We know new joiners find it frustrating - but unfortunately that's just the way it needs to be. Most just accept it for what it is and carry on - others react differently.

If this thread wasn't intended to try and prompt a change in the rules, then what _was_ the point of it?

As for the number of posts required to open the classifieds it is not publicised as that would assist fraudsters in working around the restrictions, and it may well vary from time to time. Ultimately this is a community and not eBay or Autotrader - it exists primarily for the exchange of information and views on Audi TTs and for like-minded people to get together and socialise. Buying and selling is only incidental to the Forum's activities.

We want people to come and take part and if they're going to turn away simply because they can't immediately see stuff for sale then what is the Forum losing out on? I can't imagine they would have been particularly active members with that low an attention span. It certainly isn't worth us exposing ourselves to elevated risks.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

kevin123 said:


> LOz you seem like a lovely bloke!


Dont let LOZ put you off, hes always full of hate!

There are plenty of nice guys on here just like me.

You dont need to pay £15 to see the for sale ads.

Just get your post count up talking bollocks like most people on here do.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Demessiah said:


> kevin123 said:
> 
> 
> > LOz you seem like a lovely bloke!
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Try fixing it again, i cant understand your broken english :roll: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Demessiah said:


> Try fixing it again, i cant understand your broken english :roll: :roll:


Sorry, English is my second language.


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

Wallsendmag - sorry to be cheeky, did you get my PM about VAGCOM? The car is flailing and any help i could get before I start paying stacks of cash would be grand. No offence taken whatsoever if you've had enough with cheeky forum requests, mind!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteveMaybury said:


> Wallsendmag - sorry to be cheeky, did you get my PM about VAGCOM? The car is flailing and any help i could get before I start paying stacks of cash would be grand. No offence taken whatsoever if you've had enough with cheeky forum requests, mind!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve


No, not had a pm , I'm off for the next 10 days though if you want to meet up?


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

Right, I wonder who the hell I've sent that to, then... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll drop you a note early next week, if that's ok, to arrange a time. In the meantime, if you could let me know your preferred alcoholic beverage, that'd be grand.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

May i ask how many posts are required to get the upgrade? all i can see is you need to contribute.

I didnt come here for an argument, i want to buy a car.The topic says 'Hard to use this forum' its not 'What a shit forum' or anything like that. Despite the way this forum works i still think buying from a forum is the best way.

LOz you really are a credit to this forum.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kevin123 said:


> May i ask how many posts are required to get the upgrade? all i can see is you need to contribute.
> 
> I didnt come here for an argument, i want to buy a car.The topic says 'Hard to use this forum' its not 'What a shit forum' or anything like that. Despite the way this forum works i still think buying from a forum is the best way.
> 
> LOz you really are a credit to this forum.


Kevin, please forgive some attitudes from peeps at times, the problem is that some good folks on here have been scammed by either sellers and some buyers for a good few bucks. so the rules were brought in as an urgent protection until a way could be found to sort it out in a fashion that didn't mean as Mark says some poor sod sat processing upgrades when a payment has been made.
if at time of registration to the forum it gave the offer of full access to section 1,2,3 & 4........to gain access to the for sale or selling section then you will need to contribute x amount towards the running costs of the forum. maybe that would or could be a better way to do it, so that you were told up front what and why.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest nobody on here only uses this forum to sell a car, all the cars are on Pistonheads and Autotrader.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm full of hate for you Demessiah, well done for finally realising this.

A bit like 90% of the rest of the forum.

Awkward....


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Gazzer you seem like a top bloke. I understand the need to protect from the scammers. Like I said I didn't come on here for an argument. I will contribute to the forum and hopefully buy a TT.

Anything I should look out for on a MK1?

I've got a plan on getting my post count up! Going to start a thread 'LOz personality appreciation' that will be a hot topic!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

So much to say, so little time.

Contact Demessiah, you two will get on great I am sure.

Another one for the foe list.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

oh dont say that LOz i was hoping for a xmas card!

Lets become friends. I bet your a proper geezer despite coming across the way you do on here!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like Kevin's.

Just the name reminds me if Kevin Webster from Coronation Street.

That's enough for me...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

L0z said:


> I don't like Kevin's.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nor do I. Every Kevin I've had anything to do with has turned out to be a right knob.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats a real shame because i bet your a right nice fella. To be honest i dont like people from spalding. i went there once, everyone was so sad and ugly.

At least you have your charming personality


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not from Spalding, just live near it...


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Kevin's.
> ...


ohh well another i wont get an xmas card from! what am i gonna do?


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

L0z said:


> I'm not from Spalding, just live near it...


ha ha, yea yea you keep telling yourself that. sad ugly man.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Keep digging Kevin.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

i said lets be friends, you came back with the kevin comment. i know ill never be in your little click on this site. im just hoping to buy a half decent TT off here one day.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope you do too.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

My views on spalding are still the same tho


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

As are my views on people whom are called Kevin.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

time to drop it guys, kevin has a view and he has a right to portray it as a free forum we are in. verbal abuse just makes this place look bad tbh.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

i read so many threads on here saying the same thing. seems there is a very cold shoulder from everyone here apart from gazzer! he seems to be the only one who seems to see anyones view as a new joining member.

its a very hard place to get on. more members like gazzer please


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

I must be getting my post count up just from this thread! hahaha


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Two things:

I don't understand why new members can't see Cars For sale. I understand why they can't list parts for sale, but I don't see this protects people. Maybe someone could enlighten me.

As for Mark's point about reading the rules when you sign up: Who reads T&Cs when they sign up to a website now a days. Pages and pages of them, noone ever reads them. Yea, maybe people should, but the reality is that in this day and age people don't.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

If you was a new member saying this you would get a far different response to a general member. As a forum i think the admin or mods need to address this. i have never had such a horrible reception to any forum i have used.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kevin123 said:


> If you was a new member saying this you would get a far different response to a general member. As a forum i think the admin or mods need to address this. i have never had such a horrible reception to any forum i have used.


Loz doesn't speak for everyone on here kevin, and is fairly new himself as am i in being only 2.5 years on here. so please take it with a pinch of salt as he has shown to be a decent guy many times.......maybe just a bit of an off time for him at present.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not just LOz gaz it seems its almost every post to a new member seems to be quite cold. I really didnt come here for an argument i just didnt want to be pushed away as im sure so many members are.

Thanks for getting involved gaz as i prob would of just left if absolutley everyone was like it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Two things:
> 
> I don't understand why new members can't see Cars For sale. I understand why they can't list parts for sale...


Nor do I, but a free vote was taken and a decision made accordingly.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hey bud welcome aboard and i DO hope you find the TT you want.....come down to ADI next saturday and meet a good bunch of guys who only love everything to do with the TT........some good racing by our lot too.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kevin123 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Prove you're different. I'm prepared to accept I'm wrong.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

ADI? im away in surrey for the weekend but i have been to car club meets in the past. if i get a TT ill deffo come along to a meet.

trying to weigh up my options. looking at TT's boxsters and even looked at a 911! (friend is a porsche dealer, get good deals on p/x's)

think the TT is a litle more understated than a porsche a MK1 kind of blends in with the crowd now.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I am a lovely guy.

I just felt it was Kevin having a pop at the forum instead of realising that he doesn't have to pay £15.

This was just fuelling the fire deep inside of me against Kevins.

Don't blame me, blame coronation street.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

L0z said:


> I am a lovely guy.
> 
> I just felt it was Kevin having a pop at the forum instead of realising that he doesn't have to pay £15.
> 
> ...


Twat!!! lol.......it is first impressions Loz, wait until they turn into noddies like me then jump on em


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Its not bad to be honest to get access to the sections of the forum. I couldnt be asked either but i tried it and hey ho.
So just give it a go, even like 3-4 posts a day and by end of business weekdays you'll be sorted.

Keep your posts on thread. Obviously random crap will just not count. So be onpoint and you'll be right. Check out the jokes section or the games bits.

(The one liners and innuendo's to some of these threads are hilarious!! I seriously didnt expect to be on the forum much lol)


----------

